# I´m advertising for Zolene



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just seen this on her Facebook page, I don´t know if you see this in England, but obviously in Ireland you will-

Alan (Gretchibald´s) daughter & Katherine. Lovely to look at delightful to hear.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Doing that show is a mark of their standing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think someone said it would go up on youtube.

Zolene is doing a track with me in January, I bet she wont wanna do it now shes a super star.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Gerry Kelly Gerry Kelly to present new chat show


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I think someone said it would go up *on youtube.*
> 
> Zolene is doing a track with me in January, I bet she wont wanna do it now shes a super star.


So if it is on YouTube please put the link on here after 🙏


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Zolene was given the wrong date, they will be on next weeks show. Just have to put `tonight with Jerry Kelly´ on YouTube on Friday 9 pm UK time.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s Friday so tonight at 9pm /10 o’clock for us continentals/ Zolene and Katherine will be on the Gerry Kelly show, I will watch it on YouTube.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here it is.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant. Especially Oh holy night. One more to come apparently.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

All done, I will watch it again tomorrow because I only listened to the girls not the other guests.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> All done, I will watch it again tomorrow because I only listened to the girls not the other guests.


They were amazing. Just finished watching it. There is a thread on FB Jan. I never bothered with the rest of the show. Just flicked through to them.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Without the talking in between.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------

